
Lessons from Fred Rogers - brudgers
http://www.nextavenue.org/learn-from-mister-rogers-as-adults/
======
yttrium
A nice article, although I feel like a bulleted list of curated advice from
Mr. Rogers life is understating and downplaying the insightful life lessons he
taught so regularly.

For a significantly better read, refer to the following profile written for
esquire by Tom Junod:

[http://www.esquire.com/entertainment/tv/interviews/a27134/ca...](http://www.esquire.com/entertainment/tv/interviews/a27134/can-
you-say-hero-esq1198/)

You will laugh, and cry, and ultimately remember why Fred Rogers was as
important to you as a child, and why his lessons are still directly applicable
today.

~~~
humanrebar
I agree that's a better read. Especially since it mentioned Mr. Roger's faith
in God. Many either don't know, forget, or ignore that he was an ordained
minister.

For example:

"I believe that appreciation is a holy thing, that when we look for what's
best in the person we happen to be with at the moment, we're doing what God
does; so in appreciating our neighbor, we're participating in something truly
sacred." \-- Fred Rogers

I believe Fred Rogers didn't believe in God because he was a great man. I
believe he was who he was partly because of his belief in God.

~~~
reneherse
Could you elaborate? For instance, which god did he have faith in?

~~~
humanrebar
He was a Presbyterian. A protestant Christian.

------
dharmon
After reading this article I re-watched videos of Fred Rogers' speaking in
front of the Senate committee (highly recommended watching), his lifetime emmy
acceptance, and his brief appearance on Letterman.

While watching them I was trying to figure out, what is it about this gentle,
soft-spoken person that is so utterly captivating? Had he been speaking in
front of the Senate today, I can't imagine a single person stopping to check
their phone.

I'm sure the answer is multi-faceted, but I think a huge aspect is his head-
to-toe, 100% Authenticity. I think there's an important lesson to draw there,
and its something I see repeated elsewhere (blogosphere, TV, etc.). There's
something captivating about authenticity.

The interesting thing is that it doesn't have to be as pure as Rogers'.
Sometimes it is just an undercurrent with lots of stylization on top, but that
authenticity somehow resonates with humans.

It also reminds me of an old Charlie Rose interview with Quentin Tarantino (to
jump to the other end of the spectrum). He is talking about the process of
writing, and how he has this inner voice constantly reminding him, "tell the
truth", and how he can't watch his movies with some family / friends because
it's too embarrassing: he's put a bit of himself up on the screen.

Now obviously Pulp Fiction is not a true story, but I think what he means is
that under the hyper-stylized veneer, there is an authentic voice, even in a
bizarre made-up world, and that, as much as the shocking revival scene, or
hilarious Walken monologue, struck a nerve with audiences.

So my takeaway from Fred Rogers is to be authentic. Even if not as completely
as him, make sure in whatever you do, there is some aspect of your true self
in it. It resonates with people, and it probably feels good for you, too.

~~~
MrZongle2
_" So my takeaway from Fred Rogers is to be authentic. Even if not as
completely as him, make sure in whatever you do, there is some aspect of your
true self in it. It resonates with people, and it probably feels good for you,
too."_

I think this is a fantastic point, especially at a time where it seems like
just about _everybody_ has an angle and an agenda. When you're cynical and
you're presented with somebody who seems authentic and genuine, you start
looking for the "tells" and the weasel words...the cracks in the smiley-face
veneer. The longer one has to look for them, the more astonishing the person
seems to be (and, hopefully, turns out to be).

I think the other captivating aspect of Fred Rogers is that he seemed truly
concerned about _individuals_ , and that was reflected in his ability to
communicate. He didn't lump people into demographic groups, or political
tribes, or any other types of social categorization that seems the standard
nowadays. I'm sure he recognized such efforts, but they didn't matter when it
came to making a simple human connection.

I think this interest and _drive_ to connect with people is equally as
important as his authenticity. A Ron Swanson-type person could be _authentic_
and admirable, but nowhere near as empathetic. By the same token, someone
could be as empathetic, but if they were inconsistent they wouldn't be as
admirable.

Fred Rogers was a rare cat indeed, at least in terms of those who were/are in
the media. As someone who feels nowhere near as consistent or empathetic, my
respect for him has skyrocketed since having children.

~~~
bykovich
Mr. Rogers was kind in a way that's almost painful -- but exactly not because
it's in any way accusatory.

------
StClaire
He was as nice of a guy as he portrayed on TV

My mom met him. She worked PR for the United Way in Pittsburgh and did a favor
for someone at PBS. They asked what they could do in return and she said she
wanted to meet Mr Rogers.

They had a wonderful lunch a few days later

~~~
amerine
What a wonderful tidbit to share! So glad your mom was able to meet him and
enjoy a meal together.

